# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] μικροσωμη σκυλιτσα

## Ryu

η Περσα βρεθηκε αδεσποτη,αποστεωμενη και με δερματικα.πλεον ειναι ενα υγιεστατο κοριτσι,γυρω στα 8-10 κιλα,με γυαλιστερο μαυρο τριχωμα και μακρια αυτακια σαν κυνηγοσκυλο,ειναι παιχνιδιαρα και της αρεσουν πολυ οι αγκαλιες!θα δωθει με την προυποθεση να στειρωθει!σας περιμενει να την γνωρισετε απο κοντα!

----------


## falkonis

αν έχεις φώτο και άρεις την προυπόθεση στείρωσεις με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Titribit

> αν έχεις φώτο και άρεις την προυπόθεση στείρωσεις με ενδιαφέρει



Σχεδον 4 χρονια μετα,κοματακι δυσκολο να ισχυει η αγγελια

----------


## thanos52

> αν έχεις φώτο και άρεις την προυπόθεση στείρωσεις με ενδιαφέρει


Και επισης απαγορευεται η αναπαραγωγη σκυλιων σε ατομα που δεν εχουν αδεια εκτροφης..οποτε πλεον ολα τα ζωα που δινονται για υιοθεσια δινονται με προϋπόθεση στειρωσης  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Η κατοχη μη στειρωμενου ζωου , δεν δηλωνει και διαθεση ντε και καλα ζευγαρωματος και αναπαραγωγης . Ο ενδιαφερομενος βεβαια αν το μελος δει μετα απο καιρο την αγγελια και εχει το ζωο ακομα και θελει να το προσφερει , καλα ειναι να το διευκρινισει στον κατοχο

----------

